
AWS announces new PDP-11 instances - giacaglia
AWS has announced new PDP-11 instances. Useful for airlines and Motor Vehicles Departments looking to move to the cloud without upgrading existing infrastructure
======
mtmail
Source seems to be a tweet with a #geekhumor hashtag
[https://twitter.com/eashman/status/934938770213761025](https://twitter.com/eashman/status/934938770213761025)

------
rubyfan
I think IBM actually has something like this for their mainframes right?

------
tony-allan
Now that would be fun!

